# Funneral for drowning victim



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I Attended a funneral today for a guy that drowned Sunday after his ATV went through the ice on Round lake. He was 21 years old and fished in our summer fishing legue with his fiance. After seeing what the family is going through it , it was a real eye opener to use more commen sence and think of what you would be leaving behind.

BE CAREFULL on the ice

Wear a life jacket
Have a Rope with a boat bumper tied on it to throw to someone
Have Ice pics in your pocket

And if you second guess yourself if the ice is safe don't go on it.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Sorry for you and your community's loss BROWNDOG.

A harrowing example that ice is never safe. Lets all be careful out there.

An even better idea than carrying ice picks in your pockets is to wear them around your neck, that way you aren't reaching down to grab them.

Safety first!!!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> and think of what you would be leaving behind


Something we all should think about, not only on the ice, but in the field.

Tyler was a good kid and will be missed.


----------

